# Guardians Of The Night K9 Service Dog Organization?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm just curious about people's knowledge and/or experience with Guardians Of The Night K9 Service dog organization... 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Guardian-of-the-Night-K9/186341594815


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't remember if I have ever heard of them before so I tried to go to their website, but their link is not working.

I just find this somewhat strange
"specializing in Police K9s and Service Dogs"

What is needed for each is about an 180 degree opposite from the other!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for your response. I noticed their website was gone and thought it was odd... I don't use Facebook, but I think a lot of people have abandoned regular websites for Facebook groups. 

My breeder recommended them, saying she trusts them and has a couple other dogs with them... 

Service Dog Alta-Tollhaus Willamina Aurora Dawn | Long-Dangerous Tails



> _Note from Alta-Tollhaus:_
> If you are interested in a dog from Alta-Tollhaus for use as a Service Dog, please contact Corey Fox: [email protected] We have so much faith and confidence in Corey’s Service Dog Program that any dog for use in service will be placed through Corey only.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Just some more info on them... The spot with the founder starts at ~9:50 and ~20:40

https://vimeo.com/132640094


----------



## Zimom (Jan 6, 2014)

Family says Henry County company didn't deliver on service dogs | WSB-TV

Officials: Georgia family runs unlicensed ?service dog? business | www.ajc.com

Likely why there is no longer a website.....


----------

